# Hitler and Stalin



## Soren (Apr 16, 2005)

In todays society Hitler is regarded as the ultimate Evil to have walked on this earth, however modern reseachers toulk the chance and tried to research this matter.

Hitler made the so called "Concentration camps" wich were grusome, and alot people were murdered in such places. However Joseph Stalin "Murdered" alot more innocent people than Hitler, and his 'hits' were not against just 'one' race, but all, and there was no protokol to be followed.

Modern reseachers and doctors have established that Hitler was very mentally sick, and believed what he did was for the good of mankind. (Obviously it wasnt) Meanwhile Stalin was perfectly aware of what he was doing, and he even attended executions, as he found them amusing !  

So can Hitler really be called Evil ? Or was he just a crazy man ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

I think it's generally understood that Hitler was an absolute mental case but, as RG so eloquently put it in another thread, evil is evil. Nowadays it's also widly known that Stalin was about five times the butcher Hitler was, and his dreams of conquest were just as great. What's worse is, like you said, he lashed out at everyone. His bloodlust knew no bounds.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

They both were evil as far as I am concerned. Crazy? Maybe Hitler was, but that does not change the fact that what he did was pure evil. Maybe Stalin was Crazy in another way, who knows. Between them, there are alot of dead people though, no doubt.


----------



## Soren (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with you guy's. 

However if you genuinely believe your cause is for the best, then you can hardly be called 'Evil' now can you ? Hitler didnt personally witness any killings(unlike Stalin), he just let Himmler do the durtey work.

Hitler was a mad man, no doubt about it, and his doings were 'Evil' as it involved killing innocent people, however I don't think you can call him 'Evil' like so. Hitler was genuinely convinced that what he was doing was for the best of mankind, and he believed this to the very end.

Hitler very often expressed his discust to the killings and atrocities of the war (Again unlike Stalin). For example when the alternative of Kamikaze like rocket a/c's were being discussed as a possibility, Hitler downright hated this Idea and found it way to grusome, thus denying it.

I don't think Hitler himself can be called a 'Evil' person, but his injust actions certainly can, and they were a crime against humanity. Hitler was 'nuts', and he just wasnt aware of what he had done, even when the Allies were right outside his bunker in 45 did he know what had happened, a clear sign of lunacy.

One thing is for sure, it was for the best of mankind that Hitler was stopped, and too bad Stalin wasnt stopped at the same time also.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 16, 2005)

The difference between Hitler and Stalin was that (as far as I know) Stalin killed only to stay in command of the USSR (in other words, to prevent a rebellion and a putch). Hitler, him, killed to exterminate a race AND to stay in command of the Reich.

A lot of Non-Jews civilans were taken prisoniers and taken to camps like Auschwitz or Dachau. Most of them were executed like they did with the Jews.



Soren said:


> *I don't think Hitler himself can be called a 'Evil' person*, but his injust actions certainly can, and they were a crime against humanity.



Next, you're gonna say that Hitler was an angel manipulated by Goering or Hess.


----------



## Soren (Apr 16, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Next, you're gonna say that Hitler was an angel manipulated by Goering or Hess.



No, Hitler was just 'nuts' and this is proven. He certainly wasnt an angel though, as his actions testify.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Hitler and Stalin shared something else in common: They were both extreme paranoids.

Stalin's purges are legendary, and the man saw deceit and treachery everywhere he looked. He killed to stay in power alright, but his eyes weren't just on the Soviet Union. He looked to expand Soviet borders and the Soviet sphere of influence across as much of the globe as he could manage. 

As for Hitler being the "victim" of his own delusions, that may well be the case. It in no way diminishes the pure evil that was the man. He clearly stated time and again, both orally and in writing, his plans for the "subhuman" races surrounding him. He displayed absolutely no remorse for the deaths he ordered, that he was fully aware of.

The man was evil.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

I guess Stalin was a little guy too? 5'5" - he would of been fun to drop kick!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 16, 2005)

If you look carefully, most of dictators were "low-asses" (small guys). Hitler, Stalin, Mussollini, Napoleon...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Check this out. 
http://zulutango.org:82/stalin-hitler/1.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

TOO FUNNY! I THINK IT WOULD HAVE BEEN JUST AS ENTERTAINING IN SEEING THEM IN A WWF GRUDGE MATCH!


----------



## Soren (Apr 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hitler and Stalin shared something else in common: They were both extreme paranoids.
> 
> Stalin's purges are legendary, and the man saw deceit and treachery everywhere he looked. He killed to stay in power alright, but his eyes weren't just on the Soviet Union. He looked to expand Soviet borders and the Soviet sphere of influence across as much of the globe as he could manage.
> 
> ...



Well put like that, then yes I can agree with this.


----------



## Udet (Apr 16, 2005)

Read "Le Livre Noir du Communisme: crimes, terreur, répression" by Stéphane Curtois and co authors.

You could call it a real thorough work.

It will help you learn about the delicacies of the soviet communist regime.


Smiley Dzhugashvili murdered, plundered and deported far beyond Hitler´s most lunatic expectations.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

*Agreed - and can you believe there are those in the former Soviet Union who still worship him!*


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 16, 2005)

Both Hitler and Stalin were evil. They were essentially running exactly the same scheme, with different words for the details. Hitler had concentration camps, Stalin had Gulags. Hitler talked about Lebensraum, Stalin about extending the Communist sphere of influenece. Hitler eliminated socio-ethinic groups, Stlain eliminated socio-economic or socio-political groups (dont think Stalin just killed everyone - when he went after the kulaks and then the Red Army command structure, he was working to a plan.)

These pair of tyrants typify the old saying the the political spectrum is a circle - go far enough left, you end up on the right, and vice versa.

Was Hitler insane? I think so. Was Stalin? Almost definitely. As someone pointed out earlier, both were utterly paranoid.

I dont think you can really draw much of a distiction between Hitler and Stalin - they were different faces of the same monster


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

:evilbat: :redhotevil:


----------



## Soren (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## delcyros (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, a comparison between Hitler and Stalin is very difficult. As for the term "evil" We would need to trace it back to it´s origin. At medieval age it was a very common term for any enemies. That clearly doesn´t work for a "evil" Hitler (and he was atheistic, like Stalin...). His view of subhuman (nongermanic) races originated not from his own mind, also. You can easily trace it back to the late 19th century and a phaenomen called "sozial darwinism". In this way it was also overtaken from Stalin later (with all subhuman what isn´t slavic). I am archaeologist, so I can disprove all such theories with ease. What really makes him "evil" is the quality of crime done by his ideas. It was uncomperable to anything done earlier in history (maybe with the exception of assyrian strategy in mid 2nd century BC, but that´s another story). And even it´s quantity is second only to Stalins crimes (but Nazigermany crimes are concentrated in a very narrow timeframe). The first victims in concentration camps have been germans, who refused his ideas. (as for Stalin) some crimes of both regimes are understandable from a historic point of view, only...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

the only thing I can say to the subject is that they are both in the best place they can be: HELL!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

We hope.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah I hope not to find out either.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

Hitler and Stalin were both brutal men but a major difference is that a desperate situation made Stalin a realist, where as a desperate situation made Hitler a fantasist. 
The Iron Fist ruling the Soviet Union gave way in many circumstances to make a better fighting force out of the Red Army. Tank design in the Soviet Union was very open, many designs were produced which Stalin would then approve. Hitler would order a kind of tank [which would normally be huge and a waste] and always kept his rule. The same applies for tactical thinking, the mistakes of 1941 in Russia were Stalin's fault and Stalin's alone. After that, he left it to his Generals to do the thinking and him to do the approving. 
Both were brutal but Stalin murdered many more people than Hitler. Both men dispised one another but had respect for each others brutal attitude. After July 1944 Hitler had become more paranoid than ever before about people plotting against him. Hitler gave harsh punishments to those he suspected of conspiracy but in the Soviet Union, Stalin kept such a harsh rule that no one would ever think of conspiracy. 

In World War 2 though, the harsh totalarian rule of the Soviet Union was needed for no democracy was willing to give so many lives. To beat a fascist state as bad as Germany, you needed an even harsher 'Communist' state such as the Soviet Union. 

And Stalin was short but he was no push over in a fight. He was of a very big build.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, I saw an old (but short) film about Stalin. He was walking in is garden, looking at his trees. He looked short but quite large.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

From what I have read about him, he felt inferior because of his small size from a young age. He gave himself a reputation at his school for being ruthless, he soon earned the title of the toughest in his class.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

Didn't he wrestle in his youth?


----------



## plan_D (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't know. Nor do I know if you're asking seriously but what I do know is that he beat the living crap out of people...to earn that title.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 27, 2005)

No, I was being quite serious. I'm sure I've read that.


----------



## trackend (Apr 28, 2005)

All I can say is that as far as brutal mad men goes it always seems strange that lots of people who are claimed to be mad and commit henous crimes against other humans are never quite mad enough to pick on somebody bigger than thereselves they all ways have a go at the weak or vunerable or in Adolfs case have some muscle do it for him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2005)

Just a question, does anyone know how many plots there were to assassinate Hitler. I know of a deffinate 2 but my understanding is there were more, but I am not sure. 

The obvious being the Staufenberg event.

The other being the attempt by Maurice Bavaud, the Swiss seminary who plotted to shoot Hitler with a .25 pistol and he needed to be within 25ft of Hitler for it too kill him but Hitler walked down the wrong side of the street in Munich in commemoration of the Beer Hall Putsch.

Supposed Plot members of the Stauffenberg Bomb Plot on 20 July 1944

Generaloberst i.G. Ludwig Beck, (*1880, †1944) 
Oberstleutnant Robert Bernardis, (*1908 †1944) 
Botschaftsrat a.D. Albrecht Graf von Bernstorff 
Major Hans Jürgen Graf von Blumenthal 
Oberstleutnant i.G. Hasso von Boehmer 
Eugen Bolz, former Staatspräsident of Württemberg, (*1881 †1945) 
Oberstleutnant Georg Freiherr von Boeselager 
Philipp Freiherr von Boeselager 
Claus Bonhoeffer, Rechtsanwalt 
Dietrich Bonhoeffer, Pfarrer und Mitglied der Bekennenden Kirche, (*1906 †1945) 
Randolf Freiherr von Breidbach-Bürresheim 
Dr. Eduard Brücklmeier, Legationsrat im Auswärtigen Amt 
Oscar Caminecci, Landwirt 
Admiral Wilhelm Canaris, Chef des deutschen militärischen Nachrichtendienstes 
Walter-Wilhelm Cramer, Industrieller 
Professor Alfred Delp, Pater S.J., (*1907 †1945) 
Oberregierungsrat Dr. Wilhelm Dieckmann 
Heinrich Graf zu Dohna-Tolksdorf, Gutsbesitzer 
Reichsgerichtsrat Hans von Dohnanyi 
Oberleutnant Hans Martin Dorsch 
Hauptmann Max-Ulrich Graf von Drechsel 
Oberstleutnant Hans Otto Erdmann 
Professor Fritz Elsas, ehemaliger zweiter Bürgermeister von Berlin 
Oberstleutnant i.G. Karl-Heinz Engelhorn 
Alexander Freiherr von Falkenhausen, Militärbefehlshaber von Belgien und Nordfrankreich, (*1878 †1966) 
General der Nachrichtentruppe Erich Fellgiebel, (*1886 †1944) 
Oberst i.G. Eberhard Finckh (*1899 - †1944) 
Professor Max Fleischmann 
Rechtsanwalt Reinhold Frank 
Ehrengard Frank-Schultz 
Walter Frick, Kaufmann 
Oberst i.G. Wessel Freiherr von Freytag-Loringhoven 
Hauptmann Ludwig Gehre 
Hans Bernd Gisevius, (*1904 †1974) 
Erich Gloeden, Architekt 
Elisabeth Charlotte Gloeden, Ehefrau 
Fritz Goerdeler, Stadtkämmerer von Königsberg 
Nikolaus Groß, Redakteur, (*1898 †1945) 
Oberst i.G. Helmuth Groscurth 
Carl Ludwig Freiherr von Guttenberg, Landwirt 
Max Habermann, christlicher Gewerkschaftsführer 
Hans Bernd von Haeften, Legationsrat im Auswärtigen Amt 
Oberleutnant Werner von Haeften, (*1908, †1944) 
Syndikus Albrecht von Hagen, (*1904, †1944) 
Oberst Kurt Hahn 
Nikolaus-Christoph von Halem, Kaufmann 
Staatssekretär a.D. Eduard Hamm, (*1879 †1944) 
Oberst i.G. Georg Hansen 
Oberst i.G. Bodo von Harbow 
Regierungspräsident a.D. Ernst von Harnack 
Generalleutnant Paul von Hase, Kommandant von Berlin, (*1885 †1944) 
Ulrich von Hassell, ehemaliger deutscher Botschafter in Rom, (*1881 †1944) 
Theodor Haubach, führender Sozialdemokrat 
Professor Albrecht-Georg Haushofer 
Major i.G. Egberd Hayessen 
Wolf-Heinrich Graf von Helldorf, Polizeipräsident von Berlin 
Generalmajor Otto Herfurth 
Andreas Hermes, Reichsminister für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft a. D., (*1878 †1964) 
Generaloberst Erich Hoepner, (*1886 †1944) 
Oberstleutnant Dr. Cäsar von Hofacker, (*1896 †1944) 
Major Roland von Hößlin 
Otto Hübner, Versicherungsdirektor 
Oberst Friedrich Gustav Jaeger, (*1895, †1944) 
Max Jennewein, Mechaniker 
Professor Jens-Peter Jessen 
Hans John, Jurist 
Studienrat Hermann Kaiser 
Jakob Kaiser, (*1888 †1961) 
Staatssekretär a.D. Franz Kempner 
Otto Kiep, Gesandter 
Georg Conrad Kießling, Landwirt 
Oberstleutnant Bernhard Klamroth 
Georg-Johannes Klamroth, Kaufmann 
Hauptmann Friedrich Karl Klausing, (*1920 †1944) 
Ewald von Kleist-Schmenzin, (*1890 †1945) 
Ewald-Heinrich von Kleist, (*1922) 
Major Gerhard Knaack 
Dr. Hans Koch, Rechtsanwalt, (*1893 †1945) 
Heinrich Körner, Gewerkschaftsführer 
Korvettenkapitän Alfred Kranzfelder 
Legationsrat Richard Kuenzer 
Elise Auguste Kutznitzki, geb. von Liliencron 
Oberstleutnant Fritz von der Lancken, Internatsleiter 
Carl Langbehn, Rechtsanwalt 
Dr. Julius Leber, Sozialdemokrat, (*1891 †1945) 
Heinrich Graf von Lehndorff-Steinort, Landwirt 
Syndikus Dr. Paul Lejeune-Jung, (*1882 †1944) 
Bernhard Letterhaus, Führer der katholischen Arbeitergemeinde, (*1894 †1944) 
Franz Leuninger, ehemaliger Generalsekretär des christlichen Metallarbeiter-Verbandes 
Wilhelm Leuschner, führender Sozialdemokrat, ehemaliger hessischer Innenminister 
General der Artillerie Fritz Lindemann 
Oberst i.G. Ottfried von Linstow 
Paul Löbe, (*1875 †1967) 
Major Ludwig Freiherr von Loenrod 
Ewald Loeser, (*1888 †1970) 
Ferdinand Freiherr von Lüninck, Oberpräsident von Westfalen 
Wilhelm Graf zu Lynar, Landwirt 
Hermann Maaß, führender Sozialdemokrat 
Oberst Rudolf Graf von Marogna-Redwitz 
Karl Marks, Kaufmann 
Regierungsdirektor Michael Graf von Matuschka 
Oberst Joachim Meichssner 
Oberst Ritter Albrecht Mertz von Quirnheim, (*1905, †1944) 
Oberstleutnant i.G. Karl Michel 
Helmuth James Graf von Moltke, Rechtsanwalt 
Prälat Dr. Otto Müller 
Legationsrat a.G. Herbert Mumm von Schwarzenstein 
Oberstleutnant Ernst Munziger 
Arthur Nebe, Chef der Reichskriminalpolizei 
Stadtbaurat Wilhelm zur Nieden 
Major i.G. Ulrich von Oertzen 
General Friedrich Olbricht, (*1880, †1944) 
Generalmajor Hans Oster 
Friedrich Justus Perels, Rechtsberater der Bekennenden Kirche 
Staatssekretär a.D. Erwin Planck 
Kurt Freiherr von Plettenberg 
Dr. Johannes Popitz, preußischer Finanzminister 
General Friedrich von Rabenau 
Oberstleutnant i.G. Karl Ernst Rathgens 
Professor Adolf Reichwein, führender Sozialdemokrat 
Oberst Alexis Freiherr von Roenne 
Generalfeldmarschall Erwin Rommel (*1891 †1944) 
Cuno Raabe, Jurist, (*1888, †1971) 
Generalstabsrichter Karl Sack 
Oberstleutnant i.G. Joachim Sadrozinski 
Anton Saefkow, Maschinenbauer 
Major Hans-Viktor Graf von Salviati 
Professor Rüdiger Schleicher 
Ernst Wilhelm Schneppenhorst, ehemaliger Gewerkschaftsführer 
Friedrich Scholz-Babisch, Landwirt 
Oberst Hermann Schöne 
Oberstleutnant Werner Schrader 
Regierungspräsident Fritz-Dietlof Graf von der Schulenberg 
Botschafter Friedrich Werner Graf von der Schulenberg 
Oberst i.G. Georg Schultze-Büttger 
Ludwig Schwamb, führender Sozialdemokrat 
Ulrich Wilhelm Graf von Schwerin von Schwanenfeld, Landwirt 
Stadtbaurat Hans-Ludwig Sierks 
Oberstleutnant i.G. Günter Smend 
Franz Sperr, Gesandter 
Oberst Wilhelm Staehle 
Berthold Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg, Jurist 
Oberst i.G. Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg, (*1907, †1944) 
Oberst i.G. Hans-Joachim, Freiherr von Steinaecker 
Helmut Generalmajor Stieff 
Theodor Strünck, Versicherungsdirektor 
General Karl-Heinrich von Stülpnagel, (*1886, †1944)
Oberstleutnant Gustav Tellgmann 
Elisabeth von Thadden, Internatsleiterin 
Generalleutnant Fritz Thiele 
Major Busso Thoma 
General Carl Freiherr von Thüngen 
Oberstleutnant Gerd von Tresckow 
Generalmajor Henning von Tresckow, (*1901, †1944) 
Legationsrat Adam von Trott zu Solz 
Oberst a.D. Nikolaus Graf von Uexküll 
Fritz Voigt, ehemaliger Polizeipräsident in Breslau 
Oberstleutnant Hans-Alexander von Voss 
Generalquartiermeister des Heeres Eduard Wagner 
Oberst Siegfried Wagner 
Kaplan Hermann Wehrle 
Carl Wenzen-Teutschenthal, Landwirt 
Joseph Wirmer, Rechtsanwalt 
Oswald Wiersich, Gewerkschaftsführer 
Generalfeldmarschall Erwin von Witzleben
Oberregierungsrat Peter Graf Yorck von Wartenburg 
Staatssekretär Artur Zarden 
General Gustav von Ziehlberg


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh yeah and does anyone know of any attempts on Stalins life.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

I have never heard of any attempts on Stalins life. As I said before people were under such a harsh rule from him that they were too scared to even think about plotting against him. 

trackend, I don't quite get what you mean by that. They pick on those weaker than themselves? You mean personally, or nationally? Germany 'picked on' all of Europe...I might just be reading you wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes but Hitler thought that the rest of Europe were weaklings compared to Germany.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

well with the exeption of Russia and possibly GB, in 1939 he did have a point...........


----------



## Maestro (Apr 28, 2005)

Alder, I remember having heard of a rumour about a failed British (or American) commando assault to kill Hitler.

But like any failed commando operation, HQ never told anyone about it and only sent a "Your husband has been killed in the line of duty." letter to the familly.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

I've never heard of an actual assualt but I've heard of many British plots to kill Hitler. One such plot was to insert a sniper team into Austria, they would pick him off the one time he was alone. The time he took walking from one of his houses to the local coffee shop. He enjoyed the stroll alone through the natural calm of the area...and there they would shoot him. 

The plan was cancelled after realisation that the war was almost over anyway (this was 1944) and that if they killed Hitler someone more capable might take command. 

Yes, Hitler did consider the rest of Europe as weaklings but that hardly puts them as weaklings from our point of view.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

Maestro, it sounds like the plot of the movie "The Dirty Dozen".


----------



## Maestro (Apr 28, 2005)

Heh... No Evan. I know what you're talking about. I saw that movie (or a movie like that) when I was younger (around 4 or 5 years old). All I remember from that movie is an American soldier being shot in the head in a house, an other one shooting at Hitler with a sniper rifle, and a Black soldier dying on his way back home.

What I was talking about was a *rumour* that I heard long after watching the movie. It was like Plan_D stated, a plan with a sniper to kill Hitler when he was alone. But the rumour I heard was that the mission was attempted but it failed. Was it true or was it only an urban legend ? I don't know.

It's like when Hitler commited suicide. Western Allies never saw his body, it was the Russians who found him. Is there any proof that he _really_ killed himself or did the Russian found him alive and "framed-up" his murder to make it look like a suicide ? We'll never know.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

The plot I mentioned was real, it was planned and prepped for but it never actually went through as far as I know.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

I actually read an interesting book years ago called "The Berkut" where Hitler had a double posed to be the suicide victim. The Russians were on to it and sent a hunter for him called The Berkut (The Eagle). It was quite a good read.

As far as the mission, I have not heard of one like that, but I suppose it could be. Maybe one of those things we will never know. If there was the one that plan_d is talking about, I wonder if there were others. He certainy had a line of folks for that opportunity!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2005)

I heard about a plot also, but ofcourse being the secret squirrel stuff I do not know if it is true.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Aug 15, 2005)

I think Hitler was plainly angry. That 'red cloud' has caused countless deaths, Stalin was calculating.

I don't think killing is evil, it's human (and animal) nature. Torture and experimentation however, is.

Stalin killed to stay in power and German and Russian prospered as well as suffered under them so...

What I do know is they both had taches, tache = evil.

Hitler was also a brave soldier, Stalin wasn't.



> It's like when Hitler commited suicide. Western Allies never saw his body, it was the Russians who found him. Is there any proof that he really killed himself or did the Russian found him alive and "framed-up" his murder to make it look like a suicide ? We'll never know.



Good point there. Also if he had a double and went to Argentina, but I doubt it??


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

schwarzpanzer said:


> Good point there. Also if he had a double and went to Argentina, but I doubt it??



Hmm, maybe that's why the Brits went into the Falklands in the 1980s?


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Aug 16, 2005)

I wonder how much Nazi technology the Argentinians had?

Less than the Soviets I expect??


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2005)

The Pulqui II was from Kurt Tank and that's about all I've got. 

Of course, evan, we went to the...ahem...Maldives...because the Argentinians are Nazis. But don't tell the world...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, it's safe with me.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Aug 17, 2005)

> The Pulqui II was from Kurt Tank and that's about all I've got.



That'll do me, Ta muchly!


----------



## Lunatic (Aug 29, 2005)

Come on people!

Evil is EVIL!

It is simple. It occures when someone or some group gain power and use it against others without regaurd for justice or respect for their humanity. It happens on small and large scales.

Hitler was absorbed with self loathing. This was the root of his hatred of the Jews. Hitler was part Jew! He was an eloquent speaker who was in the right place at the right time. The German people had been unfairly oppressed in the years after WWI and were willing to look the other way when evil was done on their behalf, and Hilter was the man they chose to act on their behalfs.

Stalin came to power through skill and ruthlessness. He recognized how to advance in Lenonist post revolutionary Soviet Communism and manipulate the flaws in that political system to attain absolute power. He then took actions which would ensure the consolidation of State power, with him at the top with total power over the State.

Which one was more evil? That is a silly question, both were equally and absolutely evil. Neither respected human rights nor had any belief in justice. It's like asking what shad of black is the darkest - black is black.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Lunatic said:


> Which one was more evil? That is a silly question, both were equally and absolutely evil.



That I can agree with.



schwarzpanzer said:


> What I do know is they both had taches, tache = evil.



Ive got a stache and I am not evil


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

I had one when I was younger, and I think I'm worse now than when I had it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

You do look evil now!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Um...thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I was just trying to play into you thoughts and make you feel special but I guess it did not work.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm sensitive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww thats sweet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm sensitive.



You need a toothpaste specially designed for....

No, you werent on about your teeth were you


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 31, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay now this one is getting way off topic.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 5, 2005)

Topic, I could right do with a Topic right now.

What? You didn't mean the caramel/biscuit/chocolate bar? - oh!

Great post Lunatic. 8) 



> Ive got a stache and I am not evil



I grow a tache and it takes over, I'm telling you don't listen to the taches lies!

(A good way to tell is when you wake up with blood all over your hands and hear of yet another massacre on the news)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

schwarzpanzer said:


> (A good way to tell is when you wake up with blood all over your hands and hear of yet another massacre on the news)



Thats good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

> Okay now this one is getting way off topic.



you're an admin and this suprises you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Good point!


----------

